# heater broke ahh!!



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

we just discovered that our heater isnt working! Now the tank temp is a little below 70, when their tank was almost 80. I hope the fish will be ok until we get a new heater tonight


----------



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

they should be fine if they are "hardy". hope they are! :fish10:


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Balas, platys, and bleeding heart tetras


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

they sould be fine, the water temp change will stress them out, but I wouldn't let it get to cold  Balas are a little iffy, but they should be fine


----------



## cheffner (Feb 29, 2012)

I had something similar to this actually, we had a power outage that lasted 5 days this past october and the generator we had to power the house was being used to power small things in three different houses so i couldn't even power my poor fish heater without tripping the power strip. Anyways, the tank was at 80 degrees and it got so cold because it had snowed so, the tank went from 80 to 52 and I only lost one fish, he didnt look healthy though but you should be fine if its a day no worries


----------

